# Missing On Loan-Surrey Area, 14.2hh Red Roan Appaloosa



## MHOL (6 October 2011)

Nugget went on loan with a view to buy in the Surrey area, the lady who had him on loan suddenly announced she had him put down but will not give the vets details or who disposed of the body. His owner has kept in constant contact and is desperate to find him,


----------



## giveitago (6 October 2011)

Im in surrey, do you have any more info about the yard or people he went to? A piccy of the lorry/ person that collected him?


----------



## MHOL (7 October 2011)

We think he may be in Redhill, Chipstead area??? With a lady called Emma, he may have had his name changed?? Cannot have a bit in his mouth, does this ring a bell with anyone?? Please if anyone knows where he is ring or email us in complete confidence.


----------



## Reindeer Rider (7 October 2011)

Hi there, 

Are they likely to be competing him? Should I be keeping an eye out at local showjumping or dressage comps?


----------



## MHOL (8 October 2011)

We have received confirmation that Nugget was destroyed on Wednesday evening. Thank you for everyone's help


----------



## misterjinglejay (8 October 2011)

So, so sorry to hear that. What happened?


----------



## Mariposa (8 October 2011)

So sorry to hear the news. My thoughts are with the owner.


----------



## neddynesbitt (8 October 2011)

Oh no that is just so sad & tragic. What happened?


----------



## cremedemonthe (9 October 2011)

In my area too, so sorry this has happened, Oz


----------



## PeterNatt (9 October 2011)

Without wishing to be incensitive can we now have a full account of what happened?


----------



## MHOL (9 October 2011)

PeterNatt said:



			Without wishing to be incensitive can we now have a full account of what happened?
		
Click to expand...

I wish i could but there is a pending court case, when we can release details we will, very sad case.


----------



## kazhar (22 October 2011)

I have put all about what happened on my FB page as this horse was a hacking companion before he was loaned out.Maybe i should remove it due to court case although I didnt mention anyones name, or the horse's name so no one can be identified?


----------

